# Mexican Taxes & Social Security



## Lefty1 (May 7, 2014)

Hello,

I recently moved to Mexico City, near Zona Roza, just two weeks ago to work as an English teacher. I managed to secure sponsorship before my arrival and am waiting for the immigration office to call me up to complete the work permit process.

I've been using a local lawyer to help guide me through the visa process however it has proven to be rather expensive. I understand to work here legally I must register with SAD (Mexican taxes) and also with social security. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how to do this/where to register so as to avoid more fees from the lawyer. Any words would be helpful and appreciated. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lefty1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently moved to Mexico City, near Zona Roza, just two weeks ago to work as an English teacher. I managed to secure sponsorship before my arrival and am waiting for the immigration office to call me up to complete the work permit process.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Mexico City and congratulations on having gotten a job before you arrived! The government department dealing with taxes is SAT, not SAD. I registered with them a number of years ago but don't remember exactly where I went to sign up, and probably by now the procedures have changed. If you want to sign up with IMSS (Instituto Mexicano de Seguro Social), I assume for health insurance, your school should take care of that for you or at least be able to point you in the right direction.

I live near the Zona Rosa too, across Reforma and a few blocks behind the American Embassy. If you have time, I'd be happy to meet you for coffee sometime and welcome you to the neighborhood.


----------



## Lefty1 (May 7, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to Mexico City and congratulations on having gotten a job before you arrived! The government department dealing with taxes is SAT, not SAD. I registered with them a number of years ago but don't remember exactly where I went to sign up, and probably by now the procedures have changed. If you want to sign up with IMSS (Instituto Mexicano de Seguro Social), I assume for health insurance, your school should take care of that for you or at least be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> I live near the Zona Rosa too, across Reforma and a few blocks behind the American Embassy. If you have time, I'd be happy to meet you for coffee sometime and welcome you to the neighborhood.


Thanks for the warm welcome and tips Isla. Coffee sounds good, I'll send a private message to make arrangements.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lefty1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and tips Isla. Coffee sounds good, I'll send a private message to make arrangements.


You have to make 5 posts before you can send (and receive) PMs. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Lefty1 (May 7, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> You have to make 5 posts before you can send (and receive) PMs. Looking forward to hearing from you.


Consider this number three then


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lefty1 said:


> Consider this number three then


Actually, it's #4!


----------



## Lefty1 (May 7, 2014)

And 5.


----------

